# Yum!  Yum!!



## mlandrum (Dec 22, 2016)

Ole Preacher and Wife had some FRESH FRESH Trout  with Her famous Grits, and Hot Pepper-Hush Puppies for supper tonight!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh my!! Looks like a feast right there.


----------



## trippcasey (Dec 23, 2016)

Looking good! We just had a mess of water to grease sheepshead. Some where still flipping when we were cleaning them. Nothing better!!


----------

